#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  vlan cisco switch 2950

## marcoscx

Galera ver se vocês podem me ajudar. To configurando as vlan de meu switch cisco 2950. Criei as vlan coloquei a porta 1 e 2 na vlan 100, as outras portas em vlans separada, agora como faço para as outras vlans ver somente a vlan 100?

----------


## denaum

Bom dia Marcos, 

Como o 2950 não é um switch Layer 3, você precisa de alguém que faça o roteamento entre as vlans (roteador).

Então um cenário possível seria: Ligar o roteador em uma port trunk do 2950 , permitindo as vlans necessárias nesta porta, 
criar as sub-interfaces no roteador, e através de access-lists permitir o tráfego das outras vlans para a vlan 100 e bloquear
o resto

Espero ter ajudado

----------


## wlamirrodrigo

Marcos,

O denaum disse tudo...o 2950 é um switch L2,caso você tenha um Cisco 3560 ou 3750 é só:
criar as sub-interfaces no roteador, e através de access-lists permitir o tráfego das outras vlans para a vlan 100 e bloquear
o resto como o denaum falou...

Abraços, INté!

----------


## Umesh

este video ajuda a conectar um switch L2 em um roteador, talvez possa te ajudar, apesar de ser HUawei:

----------

